# gas problem with my 350z



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello, i have a performance 2005 manual nissan 350z but recently my gas gauge or the gas meter has been acting weird i recently put 20 dollars of gas and now it saya empty i put gas yesterday my meter went up then when i turned the car it said empty 30 miles DTE (due to Empty) it satyed AT 30 until i got to work i work 20 minute drive and the whole way it was at 30, then when i got there i turned og the engine but left the stereo on adn the meter went up to its right as soon as i got of work i turned it on and the meter stayed up until like 50 seconds later it went down to 30 mile due to empty i dont get whats up and it has this weird sign next to the gas meter it looks something like (!) this could you please help me i think its my sensors but i dont know if you have any info please post a thread .

THANKS,

TEAM
Stream
Line 
Dynamics


----------

